# Elvia1023's June Picks!



## Professional Muscle Store (Jun 1, 2020)

*Elvia1023 will be doing his picks of the month! Any questions, he will be more then happy to answer throughout the month 

Receive 25% OFF when you use the code at checkout!*

*>>> ELVIA1023'S JUNE PICKS OF THE MONTH <<<*

*CONTROLLED LABS ORANGE TRIAD W/GREENS Use code TRIAD at checkout for 25% OFF: **ORANGE TRIAD W/GREENS*

*COBRA LABS (JNX SPORTS) THE CURSE Use code CURSE at checkout for 25% OFF: **THE CURSE*

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE: VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!*


----------



## K1 (Jun 2, 2020)

All orders for these products receive VIP access...Make sure to leave your username at checkout, or message me with your order # to have your status updated!


----------



## pupu (Jun 2, 2020)

The VIP access alone is worth it.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jun 2, 2020)

You had better buckle up boys. This makes Space X seam like a kids ride.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 3, 2020)

I am a big fan of orange triad.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 4, 2020)

I was asked to pick some products I think could be beneficial to customers.

The Curse is an excellent and very versatile preworkout. It's ingredient list is terrible but I remember giving it a chance and was very surprised how great it felt. I have gone through 4 tubs over the last few years and I very rarely reorder preworkouts because if anyone has seen my thread I like to experiment with different ones. It's also very versatile in certain ways. It has 50 servings per container so for people very sensitive to caffeine they could just use 1 scoop and get 50 workouts per tub and a very simple boost for the gym. I usually go with 2 scoops and I feel that a lot and again it's surprisingly good. Others may even want to dose it higher for a massive surge in energy and you would still get plenty of workouts doing it that way as well. My gf really likes it and just uses 1 scoop for a little boost so I went through my supply with her.

Orange Triad and Greens is a great multi vitamin product with many extras. It tastes surprisingly good considering all it's ingredients. It's a great compliment to a cycle to help towards optimal health, recovery, joints, digestion and well being. I have gone through a few tubs of this as well. When training hard I like to have a serving AM/PM and it works out good for me.


----------



## K1 (Jun 5, 2020)

pupu said:


> The VIP access alone is worth it.



:yeahthat:


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 13, 2020)

Orange triad is a great product. I have only used the caps. How does it taste?


----------

